# Tacoma Cross is open!



## Tacoma Cross (Jan 20, 2010)

Tacoma cross is a natural healing support facility located in Tacoma Washington. We are a private club for medical marijuana patients. We provide edibles, baked goods, premium cannabis, education, and hemp skin care. www.tacomacross.com 
253-627-1377 phone 253-627-1378 fax


----------



## zenopious (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice job up there


----------



## jorgg (Dec 27, 2010)

Yea any one in washington needs to check out this club! When i say they got fire i mean they got friggin JEDI MIND FIRE!!! They are rolling some of the top med strains like Blue dream, haze, Northen lights and pure 1971 romulan just to name a few. So if your in washington state and dont want to waste anymore time than free to feel the force luke


----------

